# It's Christmas in April!!



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We got a large delivery from Pet Edge today just in time for Havee's friday arrival!! 

From soup to nuts...

I think the giggling carrot is my favorite toy...I can see how they love the noise it makes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, have fun! If you can find the link to Good Buddy's recommendation for the Pip Squeak toys, they arrive really fast. I think mine came only two days after I ordered them. Granted, they send them via Priority Mail, but I ordered a few supplies with mine and was impressed.

I think the link is Pip Squeak toys


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love PetEdge!
It was so fun doing my "pink" order for goodies to go to the new homes with my girls.....pink beds, pink blankets, pink toys and ropes, pink purses....you get the idea!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan - only two more days!! I am excited for you. I think you are more excited about the pup cause you know how it is going to be. Its not like the surprise's you get from kids.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Jan, two days to go!

So happy for you! 
Better get some sleep... you will be needing it! 

Just think.. two days and you will be loving on your new furkid. 

I can hardly wait for Friday myself. Pictures please! ASAP.. 
Here is hoping for many happy years spent with your new baby. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOooooooo, this is all so exciting *clapping hands here* !


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

yep! That's the link Kimberly. Jan, hang in there! Havee's gonna be home soon now. Try to get some shut-eye.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After all the talk about the giggling carrot, I couldn't resist. I got the carrot and the pepper. The box was giggling when UPS dropped it off. Shelby started barking at the box. It was fun before we even got them out of the box


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JAN, TOMORROW IS HAPPY HAV DAY!! Bet you cant wait!! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Havee is comin today!! Keep us up to date!!


----------

